# Manchester - United Kingdom



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Man I wish I could relate to somebody in real life. 

Does anyone on this board live remotely near my city?


----------



## EscapeReality (May 19, 2010)

I live in the west-midland's, very similar to manchester


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

There are multiple groups in manchester jay I think.

Go check out SAUK website, they are on there


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I live in Withington. Definitely out SAUK, in the meeting section there are tons of Manchester threads. Also there is a support group in Hulme and a CBT type thing that runs once in a while in CHeadle. I just moved here, only been to each group once.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

What did you think of them eliza? I have only been to one group and its a new one in preston, there were only 3 of us lol


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

i live by liverpool? not that far xD


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Durzo said:


> What did you think of them eliza? I have only been to one group and its a new one in preston, there were only 3 of us lol


The one in Hulme was okay, based on my first impression people go and talk about issues with SA and other stuff, I'm not a big fan of that just because I find it a bit depressing to hear about people go on about their OCD, alcoholism, etc.. But when you're in need of that kind of help it's probably great. I want to go again but I'm not 100% sure on how to get there from where I live now, and I'm afraid of getting lost. I don't like the idea of walking alone in that area either.

The Cheadle one was great, you go there and practice your public speaking skills by doing an activity, and then reflect on how it felt. It's fun, but I think it's only held once a month or so :stu There were about 8 people there last time and one new person other than myself. After the group there is an optional gathering at a pub nearby, I went along but didn't really feel comfortable since everyone seemed to be friends already (the other new person didn't come). Also the food was ****e.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Marc lives where i live.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok thanks for the reply Eliza


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm back in the area for a while...guess i never plucked up the courage to attend one of these things...


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I attended a SAUK meet in Manchester once, it was pretty good.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 18, 2011)

Guess I'll check them out...I know there are others in the area...hard to explain to non depresssed/anxiety people...


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Im in manchester! Is sauk really better for british people than here? For some reason I decided to join here instead, I think just because the page layout looks more pleasing here lol.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I've been on both and I prefer here, because it seems to be much more active which suits me, but then you may find more british people on SAUK.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

London near enough?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

0lly said:


> Im in manchester! Is sauk really better for british people than here? For some reason I decided to join here instead, I think just because the page layout looks more pleasing here lol.


Hey, Idk if it's necessarily better, each place has good and bad points imo. but if you want to meet people SAUK is great.


----------



## tigerfox (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm in Manchester, I heard there was a group at the Kath Locke centre in Moss Side/Hulme on Tuesdays which I was considering. Not sure what to expect really, has anyone been?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 18, 2011)

Where and when is the SAUK meeting in Manchester...Any in Stockport?


----------



## *Littlemonster* (Apr 25, 2012)

I live in Manchester.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm quite near to Manchester. I like the idea of meetup but am nervous about it too.


----------



## IRSadface (Nov 4, 2012)

I live close by but :hide yeah not ready for support groups lol


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Completely forgot about this thread. I've moved forward a lot in the last year, so if anyone wants to meet up I'm more than game. I can understand the apprehension, but a pm wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Shades of Grey (Nov 28, 2011)

I live fairly close but I'm not really a group person, usually prefer 1 on 1. But like people have mentioned SAUK is good for meets.


----------

